# Lonely female rat needs a friend, UK



## Ilse&Lila (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi. Don't know if this is a long shot but here goes. I'm in Cornwall, UK. My 1 year old female rat Ilse just lost her cage sister to a stomach tumor and is now on her own. 
I can't commit to taking on more baby rats so am looking for a friend of a similar age or older. Either to come and live with her or for her to move in with. 
I'd be able to travel a reasonable distance if there was a good home/friend available. 

Is there anyone in SW England on here who could help? (Essex is also an option as I travel there sometimes) 

Thanks
Jane


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi there,I am in Harwich,North East Essex,I would be happy to give her a forever home with my 5 girls.


----------



## Ilse&Lila (Aug 11, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> Hi there,I am in Harwich,North East Essex,I would be happy to give her a forever home with my 5 girls.


That would be amazing!! I am planning to come to Clacton 24 - 27 October so could bring her up. If I brought her straight to you then I'd have 3 days to sort anything out just in case. 

She's quite a dominant personality and has always ruled the roost so going into a bigger established group might help her. I'll attach a photo. 

Shall we swap numbers (assume we can do that on this forum) and can send more info? 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

She is adorable,what is her name? I have a motley crew of nutty young does around the same age as her with no clear alpha in charge so a young Queen Rat would be an ideal addition! She would have a great life with us.I work part time,on a work day they are free ranged for an hour in the mornng and 2 hours in the evening on the big landing where they live and for weekends and days off they freerange in a spare room that I use as a rat play room for 6 to 8 hours a day.I have 16 years experience of sharing my life with rats and earn enough money not to have to worry about vet bills.
The only problem is that week is half term so I am away on holiday for a week,back home on Sat 30 October. Hope we can work something out,seems fated when you are visiting Clacton-on-Sea which is only a 30 mon drive from here😉
I have sent you a private message via this forum with my details.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Well,Ilse has just arrived!She is settling in the intro cage with some new smells,a t shirt smelling of me and my girls and I have put some of her bedding in my girls cage.I have had some fooffing and kisses off her,she seems very relaxed and confident despite her 7 hour car journey.I wasnt going to let any of mine in the rat room yet but Savage and Echo have snuck in.All is calm so I am letting them go in and say hello.They are more interested in Ilses food than her!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Things are going so well that I am trying the first intro already.Ilses previous owner said she is a dominant personality type which my lot need as they are all betas and seem a bit of an aimless group with no obvious leader.Sure enough they all are showing no territorial aggression at all and are folllowing her around like groupies kissing her butt whilst she is a little puffy and has slammed down a couple of them but the scuffles have been over in 4 seconds.I think it looks like she may be moving in already.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Well 2 hours later and all is well.I am sharing some of my breakfast of avocado and toasted rye with them and will put Ilse in the main cage.Phew,intros are always nerve wracking and I am so glad this was a quick one as I wanted to take them all on holiday with me in 3 weeks.I really love Ilse already and feel bonded to her.She is a really affectionate girlie and is really confident,having come from a loving home makes all the difference with rescues.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Ilse is a strange rat.She is really willfull and a little anti social with other rats.At freerange she took herself back to the intro cage for some alone time.I did wonder whether I should leave her there all night but decided it was in her best interest to keep her integrated with the group so I put her back in the main cage so they could have dinner together and rewarded her with a yoggie.After dinner I found this,Ilse giving Dust a chin groom in the baby hat.I am so glad Dust has found a friend as she is a no mates outsider too.


----------

